# clicking noise?



## chelicera (Sep 13, 2007)

This is a question for you entomology experts. I live in Colorado and I don't know if I didnt pick up on this noise the past years or if it's just this year but I have been hearing, at night, this noise that sounds like two marbles clicking together first kinda slow and than it gets a little faster. it only lasts like 5-10 clicks. This summer especially in the spring has been very wet and I have seen a few more insects that I only normally see only in Nebraska, here. They are not the cicadas and do not sound anything like those. I know that they live in trees and up high areas and they only make noise at night. I caught a glimpse of one on a buildings 3rd floor window so I know its an insect making the noise. It seemed like a pretty large insect for Colorado. Can anybody identify? this has been driving my crazy all summer, I figured I would have seen what it is by now.


----------



## thedude (Sep 13, 2007)

i do belive it's something called a death-watch beetle (Xestobium rufovillosum) , it's a rly small woodboring beetle that take up in side peoples homes (rafters and what not) the male taps there head on the wood, or maybe it's some kind of katydid they wil make a clicking noise also


----------



## beetleman (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, it is a kadydid, because i hear that same noise,and 1 night on my screen i heard it,so i approched slowly and it was a good sized green sp. kadydid,because ive been wondering myself,never could find the culprit untill that night..........busted!    they are all over fla.


----------



## chelicera (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you that clears things up a little more. I had friend take a picture of an insect on her phone the other day for me to identify and it was the biggest katydid I have ever seen in CO. Like I said before, the rain brought in a lot more insects this year.  Thanks again


----------

